# My New Toy



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

I just ventured into woodworking recently, to learn patience, and because I like being crafty but I can be scatterbrained. 

Then this deal comes along, for $200, couldn't hardly pass it up. 

I guess I'm all in now. 

I'll try to keep the stupid newby questions to myself, but to be honest, I don't know what any of this stuff does.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice haul Mort,

Welcome to the vortex.


----------



## knika (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome Mort.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

welcome to the forum and all the fun expensive things you have to buy to support your new habit:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Looks like a nice buy. :thumbsup: The lahe appears to be their cast iron which should serve you well.
A good assortment of tools, tool rest, what appears to be a chuck with cole jaws, and other goodies.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah, it looks like there's just about anything I could want in here. After pricing out what all the various parts cost, I would've kicked myself if I let this deal pass me by. 

Even comes with an unfinished bowl for me to practice on.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to a really good forum and to an excellent hobby ( or wait .......addiction---lol)
I'm on cell right now so can't see where yer from, but i bet there's at least one turning club around you. Go!-- everybody there started just like you at some point.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Answer to a good newbie question 


Those 
are one of these 

Nova Mini Cole Jaw Set 


and one of these 
Morse taper Jacobs chuck


and what looks like a small Nova chuck , 
possibly an ORIGINAL NOVA CHUCK


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

That is a really nice haul... I am not sure what the specific turning tools are from the angle of the photo. But I can recommend you take a gander at a particular book. Buy it, borrow it, or check it out from the Library, but get your hands on "Learn To Turn" there is a nice newer 2nd edition that was published last year. The original did a great job of explaining what the stuff is and what it does, how to use it... THe 2nd edition should be even better!


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

YOu got a good haul. Some people have had good success with that lathe and some have watched it fall apart. I don't believe Sears carrries parts for it anymore but may be wrong on that. Anyway it should get you started. 
There are a lot of good accessories that you can use on your next lathe since you will probably get hooked and want a better lathe in the very near future. 
the blue scale thing is a wall thickness gauge. The various tool rests handy. The one on the left is an outrigger tool rest for doing larger pieces. The curved tool rest is for doing the inside of bowls.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Mort,
Nice start. I'll tell you what we usually tell anybody just starting. Try and find a local turning club, even if it's an hour and a half away. They normally meet once a month. You'll get a lot of help and learn things right instead of picking up a lot of bad habits. Lathes can be extremely fun and satisfying, but used wrong can ruin your day pretty quick.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Gman963 (Feb 7, 2014)

Welcome to our addiction!! As already mentioned, wood turning can be dangerous but very rewarding in the finished product. Enjoy your new toys!!


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Mort -- welcome to the vortex!

There's one very important thing missing from your photos: protection. I suggest something like THIS -- I have one and use it, it hangs on the headstock of my lathe so I can't do anything without picking it up (at which point it's as easy to put it on as move it someplace else.)


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for the tip. Because there is no protection, I haven't even plugged it in yet. A trip to Hombre Depot is in my future for just that.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

So I finally turned the thing on after watching hours of YouTube videos (and finding my safety glasses), and went to town. 

I got a bunch of old deck balusters from some friends that are remodeling a house they just bought, and turned a new handle for my coping saw. I know it's nowhere near the quality of the stuff you guys do, but it's a start. 

It's certainly way better than the crappy plastic handle it came with. And it's much nicer than the lead painted baluster.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

If it is firm on the saw , and stays there , and it fits your hand , and the blade cuts an ok line , there is nothing wrong with that tool handle Mort .


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

Mort, I know you have heard this before, the only STUPID question is the one you don't ask.
Remember, none of us knew anything about turning, we all had to learn at some point. So ask.

I agree with Manuka Jock, if it works it's good. 

Mike is right about finding a turning club. They will make learning easier than by yourself.


----------

